# Another kick in the teeth



## Coco (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all I have had a really lousy end to the year with the death of a dear friend and an uncle both through cancer and both the same day... three days before xmas.

Then on top of everything else I went along to see a rheumatologist with my dad who is also a Hypothyroide sufferer this Wednesday and he was diagnosed with Poly Rheumatoide arthritis.

The doc was really thorough and started asking about other members of the family including myself, she came to the conclusion that I have many of the same symptoms and a few more besides and she wants to see me at the end of January, I really hope that I don't have it as my friend who died had it really bad and she ended up gaving up her battle with cancer because of it, she said that if she cant have quality of life then there is no point. These words echo though my mind all the time. I know there is no point in worrying until I know for sure but I cant help it especially with dads diagnosis.

Anyway on the way home I went and collected my lab results as I see my endo next Tuesday, now last time I saw her she prescribed cynomel and a sleep study to investigate my constant fatigue to rule out any other causes other than thyroide to be precise. Well I had the sleep study Monday and I don't have apnea thank goodness but my labs came back pants yet again.

Free T3:- 2.7 - range 2.6-4.6 - in July it was 3.0
Free T4:- 8.7 - range 9 - 17 - in July it was 8.6
TSH:- 5.56 - range 0.25-4.20 - in July it was 7.76

I am on 200ug levothyrox and 0.025mg cynomel per day

I cant understand why despite being given T3 meds my T3 level has dropped I would have expected it to rise if anything, there is a slight shift in the right direction for the T4 and TSH but nothing as drastic as I had hoped for. I am really fed up right now and struggling to keep my head above water so to speak with all the usual problems related with hypo symptoms.

Can anyone attempt shed any light on this for me please?

I wish you all a very Happy New Year.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Coco said:


> Hi all I have had a really lousy end to the year with the death of a dear friend and an uncle both through cancer and both the same day... three days before xmas.
> 
> Then on top of everything else I went along to see a rheumatologist with my dad who is also a Hypothyroide sufferer this Wednesday and he was diagnosed with Poly Rheumatoide arthritis.
> 
> ...


Coco!! We have not seen you for a while and it is good to hear from you.

First let me extend my deepest sympathy for the recent loss of your loved ones. I am so truly sorry.

Now.............

Something is very wrong. You are on a "lot" of medication and getting no where. .25mcgs. is a lot of cytomel. And 200mcg. of Levothyroxine is a lot also.

Have you ever had a rT3 (reverse T3) test?

Are you compliant; meaning that you take your meds in a timely fashion?

Do you take your T4 and T3 4 to 5 hours away from calcium, iron and other supplements or meds that would interfere with absorption?

Do you eat a lot of soy or other estrogenic foods? Are you on estrogen? Have you been checked for estrogen dominance?

Are you taking any pharmaceuticals that would increase intestinal motility such as for diabetes or lipids?

L-Carnitine?
























And most importantly; what does your doctor have to say about this? Talk to me! LOL!!


----------



## Coco (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Andros thank you for your sympathy I was not expecting my uncle to die it was a kidney infection that fininished him off his body couldn't cope with it on top of chemo.

As for my meds no take them first thing upon waking with no food for at least an hour afterwards. I don't take anything else including supplements or any other hormones of any kind and I follow the thyroid diet too as it is the only way to keep my weight under some sort of control.

I did have a hysterectomy two years ago but no hormone replacement as they left my ovaries.

I don't know if I have ever had a RT3 test but I am going to ask for one on Tuesday, this never ending battle has been ongoing for 3 years now but I am going to ask for my adrenals to be checked too as I have been extremely stressed lately with one thing and another so maybe that is playing a part, I really don't know.

Am I hoping for a miracle? It certainly does feel like it sometimes but I would settle with one year of good health instead just so I can get my life back together once again.

Has anyone else had this sort of problem?

Thanks for you help and support I really do appreciate it. I will certainly let you know what happens Tuesday.

HAPPY NEW YEAR and may all your hopes and dreams come true in 2011.hugs1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Coco said:


> Hi Andros thank you for your sympathy I was not expecting my uncle to die it was a kidney infection that fininished him off his body couldn't cope with it on top of chemo.
> 
> As for my meds no take them first thing upon waking with no food for at least an hour afterwards. I don't take any supplements or any other hormones of any kind and I follow the thyroid diet too as it is the only way to keep my weight under some sort of control.
> 
> ...


Here is a lot of info on rT3; it may be helpful to you.

http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatare.htm

We will find you a miracle. Time for the "good stuff" to happen; you have had enough of the bad.

Hugs,


----------



## Coco (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info Andros very helpful, I will ask my Endo for the tests. You have lifted my spirits already. hugs1


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Another thought, Coco-do you have any digestive issues? Sometimes people who have gluten sensitivity or celiac disease do not absorb well.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Coco said:


> Thanks for the info Andros very helpful, I will ask my Endo for the tests. You have lifted my spirits already. hugs1


And that is what "I" ask for the New Year; I pray always that I can bring some light into someone's life.

You are right about the adrenals as well; that was mentioned in that rT3 site.

You are welcome. Hopefully, we can hear from you Tuesday or Wednesday.

Hugs,


----------



## Coco (Aug 2, 2010)

midgetmaid said:


> Another thought, Coco-do you have any digestive issues? Sometimes people who have gluten sensitivity or celiac disease do not absorb well.
> 
> Renee


No not that I know of I don't have an problems there  I have taken to putting meds under my tongue they seem to absorb well.

I will keep you updated after my apt of course.hugs1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Coco said:


> No not that I know of I don't have an problems there  I have taken to putting meds under my tongue they seem to absorb well.
> 
> I will keep you updated after my apt of course.hugs1


Back at you!


----------



## Coco (Aug 2, 2010)

Right saw Endo this aft and she thinks I have a gut absorption problem so high doses are going to be required until such time that enough medication is getting through into my system to make a difference. I did say I was concerned about the high doses of T4 & T3 but she said there is no such thing as too high a dose if that is what it takes to feel better without side effects (which I am not having any).

I have to go back again in a few months for a blood test but when she looked at my free T3 this time she decided to up my cynomel again today and said to dose myself on how I feel throughout the day either in 2 or 3 doses if that is what it takes to get me though the day without falling asleep. Anyway I am to give it two weeks and if there is still no difference I have to ring her for another adjustment.

I have also got apt with Rheumatologist on the 28th and I have to get back to her with any abnormal results so she can assess the bigger picture then.

She promised me that she will find a solution for me it just takes time sometimes as some people are slow to respond to treatment, so it's fingers crossed for now that it doesn't take too long.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Coco said:


> Right saw Endo this aft and she thinks I have a gut absorption problem so high doses are going to be required until such time that enough medication is getting through into my system to make a difference. I did say I was concerned about the high doses of T4 & T3 but she said there is no such thing as too high a dose if that is what it takes to feel better without side effects (which I am not having any).
> 
> I have to go back again in a few months for a blood test but when she looked at my free T3 this time she decided to up my cynomel again today and said to dose myself on how I feel throughout the day either in 2 or 3 doses if that is what it takes to get me though the day without falling asleep. Anyway I am to give it two weeks and if there is still no difference I have to ring her for another adjustment.
> 
> ...


Hi, Coco!! Well................you sure cannot say your endo does not care!! Awesome!

So, how much Cytomel are you on now?

Have you been given test for Celiac i.e. malasorption?

Are you deficient in other things such as vitamins and minerals? Ferritin? Are you gluten intolerant?


----------



## Coco (Aug 2, 2010)

No she is brill I must say and she always has a smile on her face too which is uplifting and gives you hope.

I am on 1.5 tabs a day at present but I can take less if I start to get any side effects, at least I feel I have an element of control over what I take and when now.

I have not had any tests for celiac or anything else yet, but she wants my visit with the Rheumy to take place before she interferes with anything else first which is understandable.

hugs1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Coco said:


> No she is brill I must say and she always has a smile on her face too which is uplifting and gives you hope.
> 
> I am on 1.5 tabs a day at present but I can take less if I start to get any side effects, at least I feel I have an element of control over what I take and when now.
> 
> ...


That is a plan!! I like it!! Sounds like this woman is determined to get you well. And you will be! We don't take no for an answer!

Whooooooooooohoo!


----------

